# Ginger bread houses



## ratty213 (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place to put this but I wanted to share it. I thought my fellow rat lovers would appreciate it. I just decorated a ginger bread house. I made it rat themed. Share your gingerbread houses. Also can rats eat gingerbread and the candy things on it.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I wouldn't suggest letting them eat any of it since it's generally just 98% sugar aside from the gingerbread. I don't know if gingerbread is bad for them or not but if you figure that out I think a small bit of it wouldn't be bad for them.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I agree I wouldn't let rats munch on straight candy but a bit of gingerbread is probably fine. Cute gingerbread house! I can never get mine to stay together


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

It would be cool to find a rat cookie recipe and make a mini homemade house and take like Cheerios and tried fruit to decorate it as a rat treat around Christmas


----------

